# ruedas 27.5 en cuadro 26 sera posible?



## el_novato (Aug 16, 2010)

insisto que mi abuela tiene mas sexo que este foro acción y para darle emoción les comento que el otro día me encontré un comentario en Facebook de una pagina española en el que un mecánico le puso llantas de 27.5 a su bici de 26 y que es otro pedo de manejo tracción planeo etc 

yo ando buscando unas para que me las presten y hacer el experimento 

que opinan??


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Hay un "sticky" en el foro 27.5/650b de los cuadros 26 compatibles con ruedas 650b, tiene mas de 1000 posts, de los que me acuerdo, doble suspensión, Blur XC, Mojo SL-R.


----------



## Leomtb (Apr 24, 2009)

Yo tenia la misma pregunta y hace algunos meses me encontré esta pagina, ahi viene una lista de los cuadros que han convertido en 27.5

http://www.650bpalace.com


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimado Novato:

También mis abuelos tienen muchisisisismo mas sexo que este H.Foro posts.

Algunos de ustedes que recientemente ingresaron al H.Foro pues ya llegaron en los estertores del H.Foro .

El H.Foro tuvo sus días de gloria , que digo días , tuvo sus años de gloria con una nutrida participación de mtbikers , pseudo mtbikers , mtbikers aspiracionales y mtbikers virtuales , pero sin importar la clase de mtbiker que uno fuera había muy buena participación.

Todo tiene un principio y un final y el foro va que vuela para estira la pata .

Pasando al asunto de las ruedas 27.5 o 650B , la realidad es que se pueden instalar en muchos cuadros y horquillas 26 porque realmente no son un punto medio entre las 26 y las 29 , realmente están muy cerca de las 26 y la diferencia en diámetro es mínima por lo que con la llanta adecuada en muchos cuadros 26 caben sin p...problema.

saludos
the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Pues a mi cuadro le quedan las 650B, una chica puso fotos de ese cuadro con ruedas 650B, pero con un perfil bajito. Al final no debe ser mucha diferencia con unas 26" de 2.3" o algo por el estilo.

Pero pues sin tener la geometria corregida para 650B, no le veo sentido. El chiste de una rueda mas grande es tener el eje de centro mas bajo relativo al eje de las ruedas para tener mejor maniobrabilidad, mejora mucho el manejo de la bici.

Si le pones a una 26" una rueda de 650B, terminas con el eje de centro (pedalier o BB, como se diga) mas alto, comprometiendo el manejo, a menos que tu cleta sea muy baja de BB para empezar.

Me llama la atencion experimentar con eso o una 29", pero me da weba invertir en eso. Tal vez algun dia. Algunos amigos tienen 29's, en una de estas pruebo una.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

De acuerdo Warp.

Aunque a muchas bicis (cuadros ) de ruedas 26 les puedan quedar o les quepan ruedas 650B el desempeño no será el idóneo , ya que una bici para 650b necesita diseño y geometría específico para ese tamaño de ruedas .

Esas adaptaciones "patito" o ghetto en este caso ni caso tiene ja ja ja , cada quien con su cada cual...

Y aunque es difícil de creer , yo conozco a un cuate que a su bici xc le puso en lugar de la horquilla de 100mm una horquilla de rueda 29'er con su respectiva llantota , su chabacana idea era que el "up-grade " era para bajar mejor jajaja , la bici parecia una chopper y se manejaba horrible .

Y otro mtbiker que se pasó a las 29'ers y no le gusto el desempeño , le puso unas ruedas 26 a su 29'er !!! de que los hay ...los hay .

saludos.
the last biker


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

a mi tambien me gustaria probar esto pero como dice wrap que hueva andar cambiando e invirtiendo lana para ver si resulta, lei por ahi un articulo de brian lopes que el siempre a usado 26 y que ahora usa 27.5 porque casi es lo mismo, que no siente diferencia, tal vez un poco mas de traccion, entonces la pregunta es, todo este desmadre que estan haciendo las companias de bicis es puro marketing?quien sabe lo que si es un hecho es que la nueva 26 va a ser la 27.5, y solo van a quedar 2 tamaños de ruedas (27.5 y 29),hay varias compañias que para 2014 no van a producir 26, solo ayer estaba checando que giant va solo con 27.5 y que hasta la 29 van a bajarle en la fabricacion, a mi si me late que esto es mucho negocio porque ya se dieron cuenta que si sacan algo nuevo por pequeño que sea la gente se lo va a creer y va consumir, especialmente los gringos, es como cuando en los 80s todos tenian betamax en video y te hicieron cambiar a vhs a huevo porque decian que era mejor, todos tuvimos que cambiar y comprar de nuevo pero nunca fue mejor ni peor,pero como nos encanta este pedo de el mtb se que muchos vamos a la larga a tener una 27.5 en nuestro arsenal de bicis, dicen que esto no es para tener 3 bicis con diametros distintos en tu coleccion pero es exactamente eso, muchos de aqui tenemos la fortuna de tener mas de una bici, se supone que lo ideal ere una 26 full suspension y una 29 hardtail, ya veo en mercado libre y otras paginas de ventas muchas 26 en oferta,saludos.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Pues sí, efectivamente es todo un rollo, en varios foros hay discusiones (algunas bastante subidas de tono) acerca de las 650b, de si es pura mercadotecnia ó realmente hay ventajas sobre los otros tamaños, nadie se pone de acuerdo ó convence a los "opositores", que si es lo mejor de las 26 con lo mejor de las 29 ó al contrario, lo peor de las 2.
A eso añadirle las intereses económicos de las compañías, que si despegaría el nuevo formato de ruedas, que si Spesh ó Trek no lo aceptaban nunca prosperaría, bueno, pues para bien ó para mal parece que las 650b ya fueron aceptadas. Inicialmente por las marcas "pequeñas" KHS, Jamis, luego las boutique Ibis, Intense, Santacruz, Turner, Pivot y de repente Giant, el mayor fabricante del mundo decide que ya es momento de entrar, seguido de Trek, el que está quedando fuera es Specialized, pero como decía aparentemente las 650b llegaron para quedarse, las 26 son las candidatas mas viables a desaparecer según muchos, pero si Giant decide que bajar la producción de 29, pues....habrá que ver si pueden coexistir los tres formatos y por cuanto tiempo. Algo que ayudó al despegue es el que ya hay mas disponibiidad de horquillas y sobre todo que las marcas grandes Fox y Rockshox se decidieran a hacer horquillas específicas.
Que si las 29 son mejores en hardtail o FS de recorrido limitado y tienen mejor desempeño en rutas no tan técnicas, que si las 26 para FS de mayor recorrido para DH y AM, el debate no tiene límite. 
Yo, sin probar ya estoy en proceso de entrarle a la "moda", voy por una Turner Flux!


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

pues la unica compañia que no le entro por ahora a las 27.5 fue specialized,aunque a la larga van a tener que hacerlo como dicen al cliente lo que pida y esta nueva moda 27.5 ya no la paran ya la hecharon a andar y se ve que va fuerte,en teoria parece que debe funcionar muy bien aunque no creo que mucha diferencia de una 26, creo que es como ponerle una llantas super agresivas muy anchas a una 26, te da mas control y mas traccion,mejor frenada y le agregas que tienes una milesimas mas de suspension, vamos a tener que probarlas eso es seguro pero por ahora no creo comprar una, acabo de comprar hace unos meses una enduro 26 de carbon practicamente nueva a un precio muy,muy bueno a un tipo que desesperadamente queria venderla porque se queria cambiar a una 29 y el creia firmemente que va a ser mejor en una 29, una cosa es segura que todo esto pone a pensar a la gente y si me cambio a esta nueva talla? voy a mejorar, voy a bajar mas rapido,saltar,subir,etc.no siempre es verdad.


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

conozco a muchos ciclistas que se han salido con la suya en esto de montar llantas 650b en cuadros para 26. cannondales, meridas, looks; es mas hasta niners(cuadro 29, obvio)!!! de varias he visto y no han tenido broncas


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

saludos a todos, y entrando en temas raros yo compre un cuadro chumba evo g2 el año pasado que pusieron en especial nada mas $999.99 nuevecito que disque porque tuvieron un herror de calculo en el linkage pero como yo vivo a unas cuantas cuadras de la compania chumba tuve la oportunidad de que le cambiaran todo el sistema y quedo muy bien y lo que iba es que es muy possible que a este cuadro se le puedan meter rodados 27.5 porque los dropouts son ajustables


----------



## BiciMapas (Sep 18, 2010)

Hola

Llevo dos años usando 27.5 en mis dos bicis y difícilmente regresaría a una 26. Tengo una Specialized Camber 2011 con 27.5 en ambas ruedas que ha funcionado muy bien. A la Scott Genius no le quedó la rueda atrás pero el tenerla adelante combinada con los 150 mm de recorrido hacen que las bajadas sean un delirio. Dicho esto hay ciertas cosas que son un compromiso. En la Camber, la altura del eje de pedales quedó por encima de las 14 pulgadas por lo que el centro de gravedad es alto y hay que acostumbrarse. Dado que la rueda es más grande, las relaciones de velocidades se sienten algo más pesadas pero un cassete de 36 dientes lo solucionó. Se necesita algo más de "input" en la dirección para vueltas cerradas porque estoy usando una suspensión 26 con la rueda 27.5, por lo que el trail es más grande. Esto mismo la hace más estable en las bajadas y caminos técnicos. La diferencia más notoria es que se rueda más fácil sobre obtáculos y terrenos técnicos.
Algunos del grupo con que ruedo ya empezaron a cambiar a 27.5. Les puedo decir que los modelos de Santacruz, como las Blur, parece ser que fueron hechas para 27.5 ya que de origen tienen un eje de pedales bajo y las ruedas más grandes les sientan muy bien.
Puede ser que para muchos sean moda, pero hace 2 años cuando yo las cambié no lo eran y les puedo decir que me siento mucho más agusto con estas ruedas que con las 26.

Saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

BiciMapas said:


> Hola
> 
> Llevo dos años usando 27.5 en mis dos bicis y difícilmente regresaría a una 26. Tengo una Specialized Camber 2011 con 27.5 en ambas ruedas que ha funcionado muy bien. A la Scott Genius ..........................
> 
> ...


----------



## BiciMapas (Sep 18, 2010)

Hola, sí soy Beto Nájera.

Eres la primera persona que conozco que no le han gustado las 27.5. Tal vez otros factores como la geometría del cuadro tuvieron que ver. O puede ser que ya estuvieras usando 29 y eso influyó. En fin, creo que habrá lugar para los 3 tamaños y cada quién decidirá que es lo mejor para cada uno. Aún no pruebo una 29 en forma, solo algunas vueltas en el estacionamiento de Chiluca, así que no puedo hacer una comparación.

Saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Muy bien , esta bueno eso de ser la primera persona....... ja ja ja , es mejor ser el primero, del segundo nadie se acuerda jaja, cuando vengas por aquí me avisas y te presto una 29'er para que te des las tres .

Que bueno que haya tres tamaños de rueda para mtb , como quien dice hay pa todos los gustos y como el asunto es bien subjetivo ¡ Pues todos tienen Razón !!!

Saludos.
the last biker


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

ahi esta la foto de lo que me referia a los dropouts


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Aquí lo interesante sería ver la altura del eje central, BB ó como quiera uno llamarle.
Si no lo sube demasiado, como decían algunas bicis de eje bajo como la Blur, se benefician de la rueda más grande.
Está bonito, habrá que ver como queda!!


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

lo desarme hace un mes y ya no tengo pensado en armarlo pero asi se veia


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Se ve muy bajadora, pero si aumenta como 15 mm de altura con el rodado, cuestión de probarla.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> Se ve muy bajadora, pero si aumenta como 15 mm de altura con el rodado, cuestión de probarla.


De acuerdo. La otra es que puede funcionar en zonas de muchas piedras grandes o troncos altos donde se necesita un BB alto y la rueda mas grande para no quedarse atorada.

Solo probandola...


----------

